# boiler



## frank

Wire the boiler supply via a dedicated supply from the Consumer Unit using 6242Y pvc twin and earth 1.5mm or 2.5mm. In either case protect with a TypeB 16amp mcb and local switch fuse outlet. Control supply cables to the thermostats - pumps- diverter valves etc with 1.0mm.


Frank


----------



## philip657

thanks you so much for this info makes my life easy


----------



## chrisb271

Also Philip,the flex to your boiler should be wired in heat resisting flex,not twin and earth like i have come across quite regular :laughing: 

Chris


----------



## dawgs

Must be a U.K. thing, I aint got aclue what you just said.:001_huh:


----------



## Chris Kennedy

dawgs said:


> Must be a U.K. thing, I aint got aclue what you just said.:001_huh:


And OP only has 4 posts. How did you know this was a UK question Frank?:blink:


----------



## JohnJ0906

Chris Kennedy said:


> And OP only has 4 posts. How did you know this was a UK question Frank?:blink:


Ummmm..... maybe posting it in the UK Electrical forum.... :whistling2:

Actually, I think "MCB" is a UK term.


----------



## frank

Yes. It's the mcb' thing that did it.

Frank


----------



## philip657

Thaks guys my first job of the morning that is now


----------



## IanR

dawgs said:


> Must be a U.K. thing, I aint got aclue what you just said.:001_huh:


Consumer Unit-Load Center
6242Y pvc twin and earth- basically the UK equivalent of NM
1.5mm or 2.5mm- very roughly equivalent to #12 #10 AWG 
TypeB 16amp mcb- Like GFCI circuit breaker 
Flex-portable cordage or in think in this case a whip
Understand a little better?


----------



## frenchelectrican

the 6242 cable look like http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Images/Products/size_3/CA10G.JPG this it is simuiar to North America Romax cables.

1.5MM2 is slightly larger than #14 and 2.5MM2 is slightly larger than #12 but smaller than #10 

the UK single pole breaker look like this http://www.thefusecompany.com/images/SQUARE_D_%20DOM_%20TYPE%20_C_SINGLE_POLE_MCB.jpg 

hope it will help ya some photo what those guys were talking about.

Merci, Marc

P.S. Brown for hot conductor and Bleu for netural [ common for SP and Three phase colours for 3 ph colours it will be Brown , Black , Grey for Line to Line cables but for earth [ ground ] it will be green with yellow stripes ]


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Also 'handy' to fit an isolator adjacent to the pump [if remote] and also to the supply to the 'wiring control centre' [poncy name for a double moulded box and lid with conectors in it] Saves a lot of running about when testing / fault finding IYSWIM


----------



## Minky

*Boiler*

Good tip to run dedicated supply to boiler,best to in case any of the connected componently develop a fault.In my experience best to keep the boiler circuit off the RCD side of the board GFCI in american terms,since again if you have a fridge on the same ring/circuit and either develops a fault well you may be presented to a fridge full of rotting food and a broken boiler not to mention the cost to repair the boiler/restock the fridge!!,oh and the call out charge!!,
Take it from me i have changed my heating pump and i could have been a victim of this hadnt i ha d the foresight to wire a seperate circuit to my boiler.
Please be aware that some not all boilers have a 1A glass quick blow fuse in the electronics of it on the pcb.To protect this it may be necessary to fit a switched fused outlet plate at the boiler and flex to the boiler in heat resistance flex,applicable to the load/mechanical stresses expected.My recommendation would be as follows,
Install 2.5mm twin and earth from DB to boiler
Fit switched fused outlet with HR/Butyl cable as required
Install 16A MCB to control this circuit,with a 3A cartridge fuse,installed in the switch at the boiler.
Ensure earth bonding is also complete before energizing the circuit.


----------

